# Psalm 115:16



## Peairtach (Oct 4, 2015)

I got a peculiar query from a sister at church today, whether Ps115:16 denied the right of men to explore outer space. 

Presumably all the heavens are being spoken of, but peculiarly the heaven of heavens?

I don't think this denies the exploration and use of outer space to man, although there may be other considerations why it is unwise, such as great cost for small benefit.

What is an accurate understanding of this verse with regard to man's relationship to the heavens? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 4, 2015)

I would say this verse speaks more about man's habitation and dominion. Man may venture into space but he could never exercise dominion over it in the way God has ordained on earth. And man cannot really inhabit outer space as he does earth. It is inhospitable to human life.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 4, 2015)

If the verse is speaking about the skies, as well as outer space and God's Heaven, using it as an argument against space travel would argue too much, as man has always had the right to exercise dominion over the inhabitants of the skies, the fowls of the air, bees and other flying insects,etc, and even shoot them down. Also those unhappy about space travel using this verse would have to ask if they are permitted to use aircraft, enjoy the benefits of satellites, etc.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jack K (Oct 5, 2015)

The main error in saying that passage forbits space exploration is the error of formulating doctrine primarily from a passage that speaks, at best, only indirectly to the issue at hand. The main theme of Psalm 115 is how the Lord is more trustworthy than idols. If we want to formulate doctrine about what parts of creation man should exercise dominion over, we ought to start with passages that directly address man's dominion over creation, and only bring in a verse like Ps. 115:16 as supporting evidence. That's a main rule of biblical interpretation: use clear passages that directly address the topic to explain less clear passages.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 5, 2015)

I should say, if I did not make it clear, that I do not believe it forbids space travel.


----------



## MW (Oct 5, 2015)

One who fully believed Psalm 115 might lose all desire to travel into outer space. If one found all his help in the Maker of heaven and earth he might feel no need to explore such things. He might think that it was tempting God to put his life at risk in order to know the unknown.


----------



## earl40 (Oct 5, 2015)

MW said:


> One who fully believed Psalm 115 might lose all desire to travel into outer space. If one found all his help in the Maker of heaven and earth he might feel no need to explore such things. He might think that it was tempting God to put his life at risk in order to know the unknown.



Of course this assumes that _all_ the work that astronauts do is a foolish endeavor. Not to say all what they do is such.


----------



## johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

earl40 said:


> MW said:
> 
> 
> > One who fully believed Psalm 115 might lose all desire to travel into outer space. If one found all his help in the Maker of heaven and earth he might feel no need to explore such things. He might think that it was tempting God to put his life at risk in order to know the unknown.
> ...



Would this also include climbing Everest or decending into the Marianas Trench.
When you ask a person "Why do this?" they will generally answer "Because its there"
I'm just wondering if its OK as a Christian to use such a motivation.
Or is this just a matter of conscience and personal liberty which we have in Christ.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 6, 2015)

Of course, much space exploration today is not carried out simply "because it is there." We do it to learn more about creation and to conduct research that helps us be better caretakers of the earth and its inhabitants.


----------



## R Harris (Oct 6, 2015)

johnny said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > MW said:
> ...



Of course, there are humanistic presuppositions behind the promotion of deep space travel. "Why, perhaps we will find life out there, and all those Bible believing nuts will be disproven once again!"

If there were life similar to human life elsewhere, would not the Scriptures have told us so? What is the purpose of God having a parallel system in some star system hundreds of light years away?

Take the Mars talk. Is there REALLY any benefit in going there? I am highly skeptical of the "water find" there, given that no plant life or any other form of life has been detected by our technology there. We certainly know that man cannot exist there. Is there some mineral there which, if brought back to earth, provide some incredible benefit to mankind? No.

Other than ridiculous Star Trek fantasies, space travel beyond the moon should be abandoned for other more worthy pursuits.


----------



## Warren (Oct 24, 2015)

MW said:


> One who fully believed Psalm 115 might lose all desire to travel into outer space. If one found all his help in the Maker of heaven and earth he might feel no need to explore such things. He might think that it was tempting God to put his life at risk in order to know the unknown.


Or one who fully believed Psalm 115 would do their job with courage, and thank the Lord he gave them a home to return to. One who believed in Psalm 115 wouldn't make an idol of their job, because they know God's glory can't be grasped. Instead they would show the glory of God in Jesus who is with them always, and they would do so in a place very few Christians are called and equipped to go.


----------

